# My First Miomantis Paykulli Adult



## massaman (Aug 28, 2009)

This is my first miomantis paykulli that I got from Doug and I think its a female and she just became an adult today.

Wow shes so tiny and skinny!


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks like a female.


----------



## wero626 (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice pic looks cool...


----------



## planetq (Aug 29, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes, Paul, I remember being really surprised at their size when my first ones reached adulthood! Cute, aren't they?


----------



## massaman (Sep 3, 2009)

Now I got a male miomantis adult and he looks good too smaller then his future mate but he is in good shape!


----------



## cat_named_noodles (Sep 4, 2009)

What a cutie! I might have a Miomantis baby (don't really know what it is, but it's tiny!) I love the lil' ones


----------



## d17oug18 (Sep 5, 2009)

thats nice, mine are turning adult already, i have about 6 and 3 are adults. its that time of year lol.


----------

